# Spielprogrammierung , einbinden des Keyboards



## finedoe (16. Jun 2015)

Hallo , 
wir programmieren in meinem Informatikkurs ein kleines Computerspiel.  Meine Aufgabe in der Gruppe ist es eine Klasse zu erstellen die das  Keyboard einbindet! Wir programmieren das ganze in Java. Für unser Spiel  brauchen wir nur eine einfache Steuerung mit den Pfeiltasten und eine Steuerung die über die (Buchstaben-)Tastatur läuft . Leider  habe ich keine Ahnung vom Programmieren, kann mir hier jemand  weiterhelfen und zeigen wie so eine Klasse aussehen soll ?:bahnhof:

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## InfectedBytes (16. Jun 2015)

Du kannst z.B. einen KeyListener verwenden
KeyListener (Java Platform SE 7 )


----------



## Eichelhäer (11. Jul 2015)

So zum Beispiel:

```
import java.awt.event.KeyAdapter;
import java.awt.event.KeyEvent;

public class Keys extends KeyAdapter{

    public static boolean down,right,left,jump,fire;
   
    public int keys;
   
    public void keyPressed(KeyEvent e){
       
        keys = e.getKeyCode();
       
        if(keys == KeyEvent.VK_UP){
            jump = true;
        }
        else if(keys == KeyEvent.VK_DOWN){
            down = true;
        }
        else if(keys == KeyEvent.VK_RIGHT){
            right = true;
        }
        else if(keys == KeyEvent.VK_LEFT){
            left = true;
        }
        else if(keys == KeyEvent.VK_SPACE){
            fire = true;
        }
    }
   
    public void keyReleased(KeyEvent e){
       
        keys = e.getKeyCode();
       
        if(keys == KeyEvent.VK_UP){
            jump = false;
        }
        else if(keys == KeyEvent.VK_DOWN){
            down = false;
        }
        else if(keys == KeyEvent.VK_RIGHT){
            right = false;
        }
        else if(keys == KeyEvent.VK_LEFT){
            left = false;
        }
        else if(keys == KeyEvent.VK_SPACE){
            fire = false;
        }
    }
}
```

Der Aufruf erfolgt in der update-Methode z.B.: if(Keys.right) x+=Speed;


----------

